# KLEEN MASS with Super-DMZ



## Kleen (Aug 22, 2010)

No this is not about the De-Militiarized Zone, but about a new bad ass Dymethazine clone Super-DMZ by Iron Mag Labs. First I want to thank Prince for being so generous and allowing such a newcomer to the forums to run a log with this product. 







*Nutrition*
I am sticking to what I know works for me, and will do my original plan of eating a larger amount of protein intake and about 50 grams carbs post workout, carb refeeds Wednesday and Saturday Night/Sunday morning. If I feel I need more I will add in 1/2 cup oats. to meal 2 and 3. I will increase my half a grapefruit servings to a whole grapefruit, making that 2 grapefruits a day and 1-2 cups of blueberries. I will work up the full blown diet tomorrow but I am only looking at about 2500-2700 calories to start and see where I go from there. Since I have been getting in about 2000 calories lately that will be an adequate jump I can adjust up easily from there to 2800-3000. I would much rather gain 10-12 sexy ass pounds of lbm then 15-20 lbs with some bloating. That is just me. I am also going to move my protein up to 300+ grams of protein a day not counting BCAA's which will end up being in the 30-50 gram range on workout days. I have read about the glycogen retention from Dymethazine and people feeling lethargic due to this however my body is used to running off of fat so I will keep carbs where they need to be for me to make me feel good and get great lifts. If I can do that by only adding in 100 grams over my usual 100-150 I am good to go. If not then I will increase them. If this thing causes me issue with glycogen then really I am just going to have to respond to how the product treats me. Glycogen is great and all but it isn't muscle it just adds volume to the muscle. I can load up on carbs and gain 10 lbs in 48 hours. I won't have that by the end of the week so I don't count that as gaining muscle, just basically like filling up a water balloon. 

*Training*
When it comes to training, I can't go balls to the wall heavy anyway do to some injuries I am working through and or around, so I am deciding exactly how I am going to arrange the program. I tend to lift relatively instinctively after 20+ years I feel it is a good method when you know your body. However the wife is working out with me tomorrow and Tuesday and her surgery is Wednesday. That is when the change will in training happen to increase the volume, perhaps something similar to GVT, or I may keep my current split but adopt a much slower tempo to work time under tension. I respond very well to the slow reps method and it will keep my weights down so I don't injure my self too bad. I would really expect to see me move around a lot regarding training.  

*The Beginning*

I took my first dose yesterday morning and went to the gym. I don't know if it was placebo or that I had about 25 grams of carb pre-workout but I was extremely pumped during and after this workout. Nothing else of notice and not sure if it had anything to do with the compound. 

I have all my support supps ready to go. People really seem to be worried about blood pressure on this so on top of my Cycle Assist I have a BP specific product I am taking as well since I feel I should run this product as intended to see what the true effects are. I will be watching sides like a hawk, and taking blood pressure regularly. If I notice a spike even while taking the other products then I will simply cut back to 10mg a day and that does not resolve it we will have learned something about the product either way. 

Today is Day 2 and I took on in the morning and one a short while ago. I am trying to take the Super-DMZ about 1 ½ hours before I take my Cycle assist so that the stuff has been broken down by the liver already before the liver support stuff goes in and does it's thing. I have read that taking them two close together can cause issues with the PH's being broken down correctly by the liver. 

My beginning Stats as of 8-21-10
BW 190 – Have been carb depleting for over a week and lost 5 lbs of water and glycogen....

Thigh 24.5
Waist just above navel – 33
Arms 15 relaxed, 16 5/8 flexed
Chest 45 7/8

Here is a picture of me from same day for a reference point. 
View attachment 27945


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 22, 2010)

Subscribed Mr Kleen! Kill this shit!


----------



## superted (Aug 22, 2010)

Rip this shit up

I get to learn from the maestro


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 22, 2010)

I would venture to say you will probably have to up the carbs some,that would be my advice at least.

will be following along for sure!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 23, 2010)

subb'd ..bring it as always


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2010)

I"ll be getting a bottle of this stuff also.. I'm pretty excited to run it!

Prince is the BEST!


----------



## Kleen (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome everyone! Thanks for coming on in. This should be one hell of a ride. 



IronPotato said:


> I would venture to say you will probably have to up the carbs some,that would be my advice at least.
> 
> will be following along for sure!



Well I am going to see what I need to do. I am ridiculously carb intolerant. My family has a history of type 2 diabetes stemming from Hyper-Insulimia, meaning our bodies have always produce excessive amounts of insulin in proportion to the amount of carbs ingested. That is not due to a lack of insulin sensitivity but instead just how our bodies operate on a normal basis. We eat carbs then go Hypoglycemic due to the huge burst of insulin. This even happens with oatmeal, or sweet potatoes.  

I am also going to look into the reason this is supposed to increase glycogen uptake. If it simply increases GLUT4 uptake reaction in the muscle then awesome I have no need to up my carbs at all. I will just use leucine for any insulin release I want. As I stated before I am not looking to fill up the balloon so to speak I am looking to build a thicker balloon instead. My carb refeeds will give me the muscle wall stretches I need as well as me stretching while I have a pump to easily acheive new growth. If the lethargy associated with this product is indeed do to low blood sugar then I have nothing to worry about because my body doesn't run off of carbs. It runs predominantly off of fat. At best I will take a GDA, and  a large dose of carbs surrounding my workout, then follow it 45-60 minute later with a healthy dose of EVCO or straight MCT Oil to help my body get back into fat burning mode. Blood sugar being lower is not a problem for me as long as fats are high and protein is adequate.  We will see though. 

Something else to keep in mind. Excess insulin levels cause two things that we don't really need while on a product like this. High blood pressure and a bad lipid profile. Lowering HDL and increasing LDL, I don't need that on top of this product having the same sides. 

On an interesting note. My wife was looking at all of my support supps like What the hell! Then she went into theWet Sauna and I told her I couldn't go in there this month because Jacuzzi' and Wet Sauna/steam rooms are known to elevate blood pressure. Why are you doing that if you can't do your normal things and need to take 20 other things to prevent yourself from having an issue? I told her well to put it bluntly my love because you have a problem with me using real gear which is leaps and bound safer option than any Pro-Hormone or Pro-Steriod. I said it is a little hypocritical that we have used recreational drugs that are just as illegal and for some reason you have an issue with real gear so I am taking this. It is legal my love but it is a Designer Steroid! I have a feeling the wall may break down soon. I can fix all of that later by just going to the Doc post cycle and getting test to show I am low on test and get on TRT. I just have to find a decent Dr around Houston who isn't afraid to prescribe Test Cyp or Enanthate for TRT.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 23, 2010)

Ha ur still alive after calling out the wife! ! True points but if u get one script then you can always say he gave it to u lol good luck


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

*GAME TIME*

*Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED LOG

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ole-bunch-other-crazy-shit-sponsored-log.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/1...her-crazy-shit-sponsored-log.html#post2053059*


----------



## Kleen (Aug 23, 2010)

*Day 3*

Well I took 10 mg on Saturday, 20mg yesterday and am sticking here unless sides creep up badly. 

This morning was cardio did it fasted with 5 grams glutamine taken 10-15 minutes prior. Walked treadmill for 45 minutes burning 520 calories. 

A little about what I am noticing. I am very alpha right now. Easily agg'd at simple things. I can not swear it is the Super-DMZ or if it is my body revolting to lowering HCG levels. I get aggressive when I quit my greens.  However I have things going on in my life that I want to focus on and just don't have room in my life for that now. I need everything Go, Go, Go, and not SLOW, SLOW SLOWWW... I will say that the feeling amplified a bit yesterday from the norm so I assume it is probably the high androgenic activity of the compound giving it that boost. 

I increased carbs on Saturday but it just didn't sit right with me. I chose to go back to my normal style of eating before the end of the day and just decided to count that as my typical carb up. Yesterday I was back on normal grub maybe a tiny bit looser on the carbs. I ate Spaghetti meat sauce for breakfast and lunch which I make myself with 97/3 ground turkey and lots of it. It is definitely way more meat than it is sauce. Picture an assload of lean ground turkey with just enough spaghetti source to coat the meat and that is what I am talking about. I smoked a pork loin on the pit yesterday and that was dinner with some fresh spinach and a half grapefruit and some fish-oil. 

I gave away my beer that I had in the house to a freind who came by. Sent him home with a six pack. I am not a daily drinker not even close but a social one or a 1 here or there after a rough day. However I saw no reason to have it there to tempt me. 

This mornings food was 4oz ground turkey, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 1 slice fat free cheese, capsicum AKA Cayene, hot sauce and 3 fish oils. I took my BP supp and Super-DMZ with this meal, and went to work. My second meal 3.5 hours later took Cycle Assist with it, the meal consisted of 28 almonds, 2.5 scoops Whey protein, half a grapefruit. Water consumption so far today has been just a little over a half gallon by 10:30 AM. 

I am also replacing MOST of my coffee with Green Tea to get extra anti- oxidants, and hopefully less of a diuretic effect.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 23, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> Ha ur still alive after calling out the wife! ! True points but if u get one script then you can always say he gave it to u lol good luck



You know I don't call her out on stuff often. We have a deal.. well I told her this is just the way things are when we got together. I said "Look, I am an easy going guy who is going to go along with 95-98% of whatever you want to do, and how you want to do things. With that being the case when I put my foot down on something you will accept it or we will fight until you give up or leave. You need to just honor that one wish of mine and I expect that respect from you. I don't want you to think I am a push over by my usual complacency with your wants and decisions. For me, if it isn't overly important to me your way works. When it needs to be my way you know." It has worked very well for us. When she sees me get heated about something she knows now after 8 years of marriage that regardless of how much she bucks it is just going to be my way. She also knows that normally when I advise her one way and she goes the other she finds out she should have followed my advice. By allowing her to make that mistake it just makes it that much easier for her to admit she should have listened and to follow my lead when I say it MUST be my way. However gear is not one of those important things like that but she knows to take me seriously when I do speak against her opinions. Oh yeah as far as the script once she saw a doctor recommend it they wouldn't be a problem. She fears roid rage due to an abusive ex so I respect it but after this run I will explain to her how much more androgenic this is than Test and that she saw how I was able to contain myself on it. Then I can be a little more healthy about my stuff. 

DAMN I told you I felt alpha wasn't any need for me to tell you that story....


----------



## Kleen (Aug 23, 2010)

By the way guys, although I love porn as much as the next guy, I update my log at work. PLEASE do not post any nudes in this log. Sexy scantily clad women are fine but nothing nude please.


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

Kleen said:


> You know I don't call her out on stuff often. We have a deal.. well I told her this is just the way things are when we got together. I said "Look, I am an easy going guy who is going to go along with 95-98% of whatever you want to do, and how you want to do things. With that being the case when I put my foot down on something you will accept it or we will fight until you give up or leave. You need to just honor that one wish of mine and I expect that respect from you. I don't want you to think I am a push over by my usual complacency with your wants and decisions. For me, if it isn't overly important to me your way works. When it needs to be my way you know." It has worked very well for us. When she sees me get heated about something she knows now after 8 years of marriage that regardless of how much she bucks it is just going to be my way. She also knows that normally when I advise her one way and she goes the other she finds out she should have followed my advice. By allowing her to make that mistake it just makes it that much easier for her to admit she should have listened and to follow my lead when I say it MUST be my way. However gear is not one of those important things like that but she knows to take me seriously when I do speak against her opinions. Oh yeah as far as the script once she saw a doctor recommend it they wouldn't be a problem. She fears roid rage due to an abusive ex so I respect it but after this run* I will explain to her how much more androgenic this is than Test and that she saw how I was able to contain myself on it*. Then I can be a little more healthy about my stuff.
> 
> DAMN I told you I felt alpha wasn't any need for me to tell you that story....



Thats sounds like a solid plan and its how i worked it


----------



## Kleen (Aug 23, 2010)

Good to know, she sounds like a reasonable woman to me. However I think if nothing else TRT will be the course of the day. There is already no chance of us having any more children and if she left me I would have a vasectomy appointment the day after.... No more kids for me!!! I love and adore mine and have the perfect amount.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 23, 2010)

nice kleen, how many kids you got if you dont mind asking


----------



## Kleen (Aug 23, 2010)

I have 3, 2 live with me and one lives with the ex.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

In!


----------



## Kleen (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Everyone, I will update more specifics later had a great workout and maybe I had some strength gains, or placebo effect but lifted a little more weight in the same rep ranges. I was feeling a little off yesterday but today I feel like superman. Alpha Maleness / Aggression is definitely up too. In high spirits though even in the face of stressful situations both at home and work.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 24, 2010)

*Update with a workout comparison*

Tempos are just over a second per direction with no pause.

*8-10-2010* – previous time I did HS Dorian Rows
HS weights per side

*HS Rows* - 45x15, 70x15, 80x15, 80x15
*HS High Rows* 70x15 x2 sets, 70x12
*Cybex Preacher* Curls 90x15, changed to neutral grip, 90x8, 70x15, 50x15
*DB Curls* 25x15 x 2 sets
*DB Hammer Curls* 20x15 2 sets

*8-24-2010* - today
HS weights per side
Same tempo as listed above.

*HS Dorian Rows* – 70x15, 90x15, 90x15, 90x12, 80x14 – I probably put more effort in the end but these felt much easier and I was heavier. I was pushing it last time too just keeping them slower on reps  as usual. Grip was really getting my tendonitis. Will definitely be going to GVT.  
*Close Grip Pull Downs* – 135x15, 135x15, 120x15, 120x12, 105x15 Not to bad for the tempo but elbow was getting to me so lowered weight as I went. 

*Cybex Preacher Curls* - 95x15, 95x15, 95x13, 80x12
*DB Hammer Curls* – 30x15, 25x15, 25x14 -

Really trying not to go too heavy here as you can tell but the difference in the way the weight felt was obvious or good placebo. I am also noticing my jaw is tight towards the end of the day. I think I may be clenching most of the day with out knowing.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

nice workout dude


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 24, 2010)

subbed!


----------



## Kleen (Aug 25, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> nice workout dude


Thanks Man


ScorpionKing said:


> subbed!



Welcome


----------



## Kleen (Aug 25, 2010)

*Day 5 Cardio*

Have to get my wife to the Hospital for a surgery so I got up 30 minutes earlier and did HIIT on my home elliptical, that thins is more like full body resistance training. 30 minute 540 calories. Feeling good looking a little leaner and maybe thicker, will weigh in on Saturday at the week mark.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 25, 2010)

*Day -5 more updates.*

Definite Alpha Male feelings with this. I would say that it gives you a heightened level of gameness to describe it best. It is becoming easy to recognize it and adjust my reaction to it. You know you need to get used to it at first just this basically started day 1 of this as there was no buildup needed. 

Speaking of quick acting, I am looking at myself and seeing some things I like, shoulders seem to be more full and lean. My vasularity is increasing, abs are coming out more. I feel bigger and fuller just standing there. Not bad for today being day 5. 

I am also feeling an increased desire to hit the gym. I am craving a lift badly. Tomorrow I will begin a GVT type program with Leg press and probably Romanian Dead Lifts as the choices. My hams and glutes really get a lot out of them and I can focus my leg press on the quads by coming in lower on the platform. I back pumps become an issue I will have to use seated leg curls for hamstrings. Squats are a bit insane in this program especially with the risks of back pumps already looming. 

Diet was spot on except for today but I kept it close regarding eating style and on the light side of calories for right now but not much. I have drank 1.25 gallons water and now drinking out of a big 44 oz cup. I will stop drinking in about an hour and have a carb up meal at 9:00 PM so I am going to take the Super-DMZ with some a little food at 8 see if it has any effect on the carb up. I will be taking in 150 grams of carbs tonight with some healthy fats to let them slow fill me up over night. Lack of water an hour before or after this meal will keep me from holding so much water from it. I should have good energy for tomorrows lift. 

By the way I have experience nothing in the form of hypo being on my normal lower carb regiment and no lethargy as of yet.


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

Hows your Chest routine look?


----------



## Kleen (Aug 25, 2010)

I will be doing GVT on all of them going forward split like this, Chest/back, quads/hams, Shoulders, Arms. Sets will be done as antagonistic Sets with about 60 seconds between them so 2 minutes rest for each body part but one minute rest for me. Will be done with a 4-0-2 tempo. The reason I am sticking with Hammer Strength to limit possibility of any injury to shoulders by added stability. There are going to be some MAJOR DOMS associated to this workout, and if not then Holy Shit this Super-DMZ is powerful. 

*Monday * *= Cardio*

*Tuesday  * *= Chest *10x10 of HS Decline Bench Press 3 sets, DB Flies & *Back *10x10 HS Rows, 3 sets Supine Grip lat pull downs.

*Wednesday * *= Cardio*

*Thursday * *= Quads *-10x10 leg press, 3 sets leg extensions, & *Hamstrings *- 10x10 Romanian Dead Lifts, 3 sets seated leg curls

*Friday * *=  Cardio* 

*Saturday **= Shoulders *HS Shoulder Press 10x8, 4 sets DB Upright Rows with wide arc, *Biceps *- Incline DB Curls 10x8  *Triceps  *- Overhead DB Ext 10x8

*Sunday * *= Rest.*


----------



## Hubauer (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm subscribed. Interesting thread... good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Kleen (Aug 26, 2010)

*Day 6 Leg Day 1 of GVT*

I didn't sleep well last night since my wife was in the hospital it just felt weird. Couldn't wind down and just generally couldn't sleep. Well I slept through apparently hitting snooze through at least 3 cycles because I woke up about 25 minutes late. 

When I set up my weights and estimations I was using a different and easier leg press and the one I like more was available so I used it. I plan to try to stay on this one however it had been broken for a bit so I hadn't been able too. Either way I had to lower the starting weight to 3 plates and a 25 on each side. Rather than write down all of the sets I will just mention the ones I didn't make it to 10 on and the reps, as well as how some of the sets in between felt. 

Alternating Antagonist Sets Leg Press / Romanian DL 60 seconds rest between execises maybe sometimes 45. I waspushing the pace to make up for lost time. 

*Leg Press 320 Weight only* - Set 8= 7 , Set 9 =10 somehow! Set 10 =7 - Man these were beastly, I made sure to go very slow and count out my negatives and what not to assure tempo for the first 4 sets then kind of went by familiarity of how long that had taken me. I started having a really hard time around set 5 finishing was getting harder and harder by set 7 I realized I had been doing little breaks at lockout to be able to finish the set and stopped doing that on the next one and failed. I will move up to 340 as soon as I get all of them at a 10x10. I also noticed I sped the reps up a tiny bit toward the end and had to put that back in check. 

*Romanian DL* - Set 7 =8, Set 8 =6, Set 9 =9, Set 10 =7, man my legs were quiviering and my lower back was twinging the tiniest bit. I couldn't tell if it was going to pump on me or just getting it's azz kicked. It ended up just being the latter. My legs were quivering as I pulled the weight on these on the last 4 sets. 

I was running out of time because I had woken up late so instead of 3 sets of  the Isolation work I did 1 Set with 2 drops. 

*Leg Extensions - with hips and toes rotated in for outer sweep*- 75x11>55x6>35x2, the slow tempos just set my quads on fire, totally burned them down with the drop set. 

*Seated Leg Curls* - 70x10>50x9>30x8 I have to say my hams were smoked after this these felt so isolated after the other work I would compare the contraction to a cable curl. WOW I was just done and in a nice state of good pain. 

Was very intense workout to soldier through. I am tempted to go ahead and move up the 20 lbs on Leg Press though with the compound being ran I see not reason not to expect a boost. As far as the Romanians I think I need to get another workout on them since I missed 10 on so many. If i get 10x10 on all on next one I will increase weight on leg curls to finish of hams then and then go up the next workout. My legs are fugging fubar. I can feel it just sitting here they don't even know what the hell has happened to them. 


*Sides *- So far nothing to mention. 
*Strength *- Hard to tell starting brand new program. it is also not the goal of this but if I can move up most weeks I am doing well. 
*Pumps *- Man I have to say pumps have been off the charts on all 3 workouts since starting Super-DMZ.
*Composition *- As I mentioned yesterday my composition seems to be changing already. In part due to spot on diet and in part due to this product. I see changes in the mirror and I think others will be noticing by next week for sure. Right now I feel like I am aggressively recomping. Losing fat and adding muscle at a quick rate. I was right at a threshold bodyfat where everything was going to be noticeable and so far to me anyway it is working. 
*Vascularity *- DEFINITE INCREASE HERE!!! I was in my wife beater just rolling my wifes bag to her at the hospital and saw my reflection in the window. The veins were spidering across my shoulder and my biceps on the arm that had I had the suitcase on. Keep in mind I was rolling it not lifting it, no exertion and I was full on vascular as if in the middle of a lift.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Subbed have not been around Ironmag much as of late. Kleen you will also know me as pembroke3355. If you guys want a complete and informative log with no bull this is the log you want to follow.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 26, 2010)

workingatit43 said:


> Subbed have not been around Ironmag much as of late. Kleen you will also know me as pembroke3355. If you guys want a complete and informative log with no bull this is the log you want to follow.



Welcome and thanks for coming man. People need to get in here this is getting exciting!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking good K!


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 26, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Looking good K!



Wait till he get's on a roll this log will blow up!!!


----------



## superted (Aug 26, 2010)

I had my log Kleened up  u can come back now


----------



## Kleen (Aug 27, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Looking good K!


Thanks!


workingatit43 said:


> Wait till he get's on a roll this log will blow up!!!


Yeah, come on in guys get to know me. Ask questions make comments. Post libido checks but no nudes.... I need to be able to open at work for updating and responding.


superted said:


> I had my log Kleened up  u can come back now



I will be there shortly good Sir and thanks!


----------



## Kleen (Aug 27, 2010)

*Day 7*

Well I am feeling the pain of yesterday workout beginning to surface. I noticed when I got out of bed this morning. It hasn't become overbearing and is less intense than expected, but tomorrow is when i should really be feeling that. 

I got on the elliptical this morning and did moderate high intensity cardio burning 580 cals. Abdominals seem to be showing more every day. Yesterday I weighed myself in the morning after having the carb refeed Wednesday night and I was up 3.5 lbs. However some of this was glycogen from the refeed I am sure so I am not sure how accurate that is regarding muscle gain. I will do my official weigh in on Saturday and see what is still there after glycogen levels have leveled back off. 

Sides are still not a problem. I do have a sense of euphoria and at the same time and very aggressive when frustrated. Putting that part in check though. As highly androgenic as this is that is to be expected.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 27, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Well I am feeling the pain of yesterday workout beginning to surface. I noticed when I got out of bed this morning. It hasn't become overbearing and is less intense than expected, but tomorrow is when i should really be feeling that.
> 
> I got on the elliptical this morning and did moderate high intensity cardio burning 580 cals. Abdominals seem to be showing more every day. Yesterday I weighed myself in the morning after having the carb refeed Wednesday night and I was up 3.5 lbs. However some of this was glycogen from the refeed I am sure so I am not sure how accurate that is regarding muscle gain. I will do my official weigh in on Saturday and see what is still there after glycogen levels have leveled back off.
> 
> Sides are still not a problem. I do have a sense of euphoria and at the same time and very aggressive when frustrated. Putting that part in check though. As highly androgenic as this is that is to be expected.



So you are finding that this is less harsh than SD because of the azine bond? That would be great news to get SD without the harsh side effects of SD.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I don't quite have any experience with Superdrol but If I were gonna get a back pump 10 sets of Romanians yesterday was gonna do it. Blood pressure is pretty stable, however I am taking all of my support supps too. This is a little weaker than Superdrol too but I have read that many people were gaining 15-20 lbs in a month of Dymethazine and that is pretty damn strong in my book. I won't have any need to move up to SDrol if that is what i can expect. I am also not over carbing it so not getting the associated BP spike that comes along with excess insulin. Nor adding any water weight. If I am still up by 3 lbs on Saturday then I will have already surpassed my initial expectations considering how tight my diet is currently.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 28, 2010)

*Support Supps*

CEL Cycle Assist and one called Blood Pressure Factors by Micheal's Naturopathic Programs. I am getting in about 9-12 grams of triple strength fish oil too. So far everything is great! I took measurements and weight today and will update it here with a once week review after my workout. I will say I am VERY impressed so far.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 28, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Well I don't quite have any experience with Superdrol but If I were gonna get a back pump 10 sets of Romanians yesterday was gonna do it. Blood pressure is pretty stable, however I am taking all of my support supps too. This is a little weaker than Superdrol too but I have read that many people were gaining 15-20 lbs in a month of Dymethazine and that is pretty damn strong in my book. I won't have any need to move up to SDrol if that is what i can expect. I am also not over carbing it so not getting the associated BP spike that comes along with excess insulin. Nor adding any water weight. If I am still up by 3 lbs on Saturday then I will have already surpassed my initial expectations considering how tight my diet is currently.



Great to hear as SD can cause lethargy which causes some to never finish the cycle. The azine sounds like it really helps this to be alot safer choice than SD.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 28, 2010)

Kleen said:


> CEL Cycle Assist and one called Blood Pressure Factors by Micheal's Naturopathic Programs. I am getting in about 9-12 grams of triple strength fish oil too. So far everything is great! I took measurements and weight today and will update it here with a once week review after my workout. I will say I am VERY impressed so far.



Smart move bro.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 28, 2010)

*Day 8 Stats Update, One Week Review, & Today's workout.*

First we will get to the meat of what this is about and get to some stats and review done then tell you about the workout. 

I was very curious to see what I had achieved over the week and last night was a little like Christmas Eve. I knew there was a present under the tree, I had some guesses as to what it was going to be when I ???unwrapped it??? by weighing in and taking measurements. As you know my goal is only lean mass no fat gain so I wasn't expecting too much this week considering I was leaning up noticeably I thought I may have been recomping quickly. Yesterday I put on a t-shirt I had worn last week and it seemed as if it had been washed in hot water. I still held out until this morning knowing full well I had gotten bigger. Well I step on the scale pretty depleted just like the first weigh in and I am up over 4 lbs. I was 194.5! Now here is the fun part, my waist measurement came DOWN, not a bunch but that means I am also losing fat meaning more than 4.5 lbs of muscle added that is just what is showing on the scale. I already look completely different. I will post up a shot on the 1st. 

*Strength* 
I can not really comment here, just starting this run at GVT I don't have a comparison point yet. 

*Aggression*
The aggression is high on this however perfect for the weight room. I have had a pretty stressful week and haven't come unhinged so not over the top. 

*Libido* 
I have to say right now it is extremely high. 

*Sides *
So far I have been very lucky and haven't experience much of anything. No back pumps taking taurine to avoid them on training days. Blood pressure is good. I have notced a little bit of lethargy after my carb meals post workout but when my body switches back to the fats it goes away quickly. Maybe a 15 minute period about 1 hour after the bigger carb meals, but I have some fats and it goes away.

*Recovery *
I was really expecting to be ridiculously sore on legs and I was only a little bit sore and today it is almost gone I have to flex my quads to feel what is left of the soreness normally this program would have me limping. 

*Cut Bulking...* 
I have to make a new section because I can't really say how this is for cutting while gaining 4.5 lbs in a week and not put bulking in there somewhere because I can't even call it a recomp gaining that much lean and very dry gains as well. I would give this bad boy 5 stars in this new area I am delving into. I am alternating higher and lower caloric intakes and still not going over 2800 calories a day and getting that out of it. My muscles stay full even with the lower carbs so it is definitely effecting the glut 4 reaction in the muscle independently of carbs. Which is good to know. I think the 20mg is a great strength if I can expect gains to be similar the rest of the run I will far surpass what I expected to.

*Stats*
*Weight *190 > *Wk1 *194.5 up 4.5 lbs and much leaner. 
*Thigh *24.5  >  *Wk1 *24 15/16  up almost ½ inch
*Waist *just above navel ??? 33   >    *Wk1 *32 ¾ down ¼ inch
*Arms *15 relaxed, 16 5/8 flexed    >    *Wk1 *15 ¼ up 1/4, flexed 16 15/16 up about 3/8 inch 
*Chest *45 7/8    >    *Wk1 *46 3/8 up ½ inch

I have to say I am very impressed with these numbers! I wasn't expecting so much out of it n the first week with my focus on lean dry gains I thought it may get me 2-3 lbs of weight and some fat loss but this is a very nice surprise. 

Okay now for my workout. As before I will only list the sets I missed 10 reps on and how many reps since everything else is constant. 

Shoulders done as straight sets, 60 seconds rest.

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press ??? 65 lbs*,
Set 6 ??? 8, Set 7 ??? 7, Set 8 ??? 6, 
Man, I was really digging from set 4 on, I will probably go to 70 next week anyway to test strength increases.

*DB Upright Rows ??? 25 lbs*
4 sets of 10 last two sets hard to complete but will go up next week or change exercises this one tweaked shoulder a bit. 

Arms done alternating exercises 60 seconds rest between each exercise.

*DB Incline Curls 25 Lbs then 20 lbs starting 3rd set*
Set 6 ??? 8, Set 7 ??? 8, Set 8 ??? 7 

*DB Overhead Triceps Extension ??? 65lbs*
Set 3 ??? 9, Set 4 ??? 9, Set 5 ??? 7, Set 6 & 7 ??? 6, Set 8 ??? 4 + 22 push ups.

I was so ridiculously pumped by the end of this workout I could barely get my shirt off. Was awesome and very intense which is what I love.


----------



## superted (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations my man 

Excited to get mine under way


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2010)

awesome results, thank you for the detailed feedback!

hopefully people will start reading these logs and realize that Super-DMZ Rx is the real deal. 

Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 29, 2010)

Prince said:


> awesome results, thank you for the detailed feedback!
> 
> hopefully people will start reading these logs and realize that Super-DMZ Rx is the real deal.
> 
> Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)



I have seen alot of Kleen's log if this is working for him then there is no doubt in my mind that it is the real deal!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

subbed Kleen


----------



## coolazice (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm a little late, but here now and subbed! Great log with tons of useful detail... Good job Kleen!!!


----------



## Kleen (Aug 31, 2010)

*Day 11 Chest and Back*

Man I posted up in here the other day and don't see it. Oh well sorry for the unintentional lack of updates, and thanks for the positive comments and new subscriptions. Yesterday I did cardio and returned to my lower carb diet. 

I am going to be playing with carb ups and see what I can do to keep on gaining LBM while leaning up. 

Today was Chest and Back and man was it a great workout. Once again tempo is 4-0-2 Stes are A1 rest 45-60 seconds, A2 rest 45-60 seconds, same with the B1 and B2.

A1 - *Chest - HS Decline Press* - 70 lbs weight
10,10,10,10,10,9,9,8,9,8
A2 - *Back - HS Rows Neutral Grip* - 60 lbs
10,10,10,10,9,9,8,9,8,7

B1 - *Chest - Incline DB Flyes* 30 lbs
10,10,7
B2 - *Back - DB Pullovers* 50 Lbs
10,10,8

Man these slow reps kick the crap out of you. As you can tell I started failing around the 5th and 6th set on the main exercises. I have decided I am shifting my leg day to follow today and then will move on to arms and shoulders on Thursday then on Saturday go heavy on Weighted Chins, Chest Press, Hack Squats, and Dead lifts on a 3-6x6 while eating the higher carb consumption. At which point I will start over on Monday to space things out better. 
*Monday *- Chest/Back 
*Tuesday *- Quads & Hammies
*Thursday *- Arms & Shoulders 
*Saturday * Power Training. 

I really think I am close to 200 lbs right now even though I have been low carb since yesterday. I am seeing some of the water come off but my size seems to really be sticking around from this weekend. I am going to go ahead and do a mid week weigh in tomorrow to see where I am while not chock full of carbs. I really feel like I have made more progress already and want to see exactly where I am which will give you all more of a time line for gains as well. I will also post up a picture of me tomorrow either from earlier today or one taken in the morning tomorrow depending on time availability.


----------



## superted (Aug 31, 2010)

good deal bro


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 31, 2010)

Curious to see how you do on lower carbs while on this stuff, I like the idea of higher carb intake on lifting days and lower on off days.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been on low carb for the whole time so far except for the weekend refeed. Now I am adjusting up to about 50-100 grams post lift then the major carb up over the weekend. I have not had lethargy with this method, I beleive because i am still burning fats for energy preferentially and only tapping into the carbs for the actual intense workouts which is how I run typically. I have increase the carbs more by going up to 100 instead of 50 post workout. I am getting next to nothing on cardio only days, and will take in only 50 on arms and shoulder day since such small muscle groups being worked. The lower insulin levels will also help keep cholesterol and BP down.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 1, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Man I posted up in here the other day and don't see it. Oh well sorry for the unintentional lack of updates, and thanks for the positive comments and new subscriptions. Yesterday I did cardio and returned to my lower carb diet.
> 
> I am going to be playing with carb ups and see what I can do to keep on gaining LBM while leaning up.
> 
> ...




Nice job Kleen.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> bro you using any stims with this? Ephedrine, clen etc?



Only 1.5 scoops of Jack3d pre-workout or cardio. Nothing else. Saving that other stuff for my PCT when my body slows down.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 1, 2010)

*Day 12 Mid Week Mega Update!*

Well this would normally be where I just list my workout and give a few highlights but as I mentioned yesterday I have really been noticing some extra size while getting leaner. I was just to curious to wait for the weekend since I am just looking large. Well I am happy I did. I also took some pictures of me this morning, flat, no pump just after morning pee. You will see below that I definitely made some improvements recently. If anyone has any doubt if Super-DMZ is well anything less than SUPER I think these changes will shock you for just 12 days.

Starting weight - *190*, weight as of this morning *200 lbs!!!!!!!!*
Now your probably thinking 10 lbs, must be lots of water or glycogen. Remember I am not a glycogen hound. I carb up on weekends and lower carbs substantially on week days. After low carbs from lunch on Sunday all the way up to this morning I should have been depleted pretty well. So this was not glycogen and water gain as far as i can tell. I notice the water coming off but the size just stayed. I am going to list some other differences since today was the second leg workout on the DMZ we can compare some weights and reps.

Last Thursday Leg Day - 
*Leg Press* 320 x 94 reps, 30080 lbs volume 
*Romanian DL* - 135x90 12150 lbs volume
*Leg Ext* - 75x11>55x6>35x2
*Leg Curl* 70x10>50x19>30x8

Today 9-1-10 Leg Day
*Leg Press* 340x100, 34000 lbs volume up 3920 lbs total and 20 lbs of weight  and I did not fail on any sets talk about a strength increase!!! Next week I will move up another 20 lbs heavier maybe even 30 lbs.
*Romanian Dead lifts* 145x50 = 7250 up 10 lbs changed to leg curls for set 6 on due to beginning of back pump although I think it was more just a twinge. I have gotten this before doing this program with a Romanian DL but I want to do as many as possible before shifting anyway. 
*Leg Curls* 85x10, 95x40 = 4650 lbs volume
*Leg Ext* 95x29=2755 lbs volume - As you can see I had a lot more in reserve for these than last time around too.
Donkey Calve raises - 310x30 = 9300 lbs volume - Just figured I would work on em since my quads seem to be exploding right now. 

Strength is definitely up, most other sides have completely diminished. I have noticed I am a little dryer in the stool department, even with as much fiber as I get in my diet. This could be from this or the support supps drawing water away from my intestines. BP is just fine, no issues there. I really think Iron Labs is onto something lowering the dose to 10 mg a cap. Do I plan to increase my dose? No, why would I? I feel great and have added 10 lbs in 12 days while getting noticeably leaner. I see no reason at all to increase the dose. 

Here is a side by side comparison of the changes made this run so far. Hard to believe looking at the pics I gained 10 lbs and got that much leaner.
View attachment 28002


----------



## superted (Sep 1, 2010)

*
Definitely leaned out

and + 10lbs pretty impressive*


----------



## Kleen (Sep 1, 2010)

superted said:


> *
> Definitely leaned out
> 
> and + 10lbs pretty impressive*



Yeah I am thinking if I can keep my fat at or even drop just a little and end up 205 but leaner I will be ecstatic. ENd goal is somewhere round 6-7% at 200 lbs. I think I have that in the bag at this point. However I am thinking what I may lose in PCT. I have clomid and nolva ready to go so I am thinking it shouldn't be too bad. Although I will say my balls have gotten smaller already. 

Man fucking 10 lbs!!!! Look at that man, I just can't believe it, I gained 10 lbs and look that much leaner. SUPER DMZ!!!! FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coolazice (Sep 1, 2010)

Absolutely amazing progress!!! Good job Kleen! Can't wait to see how the rest of this goes for you!


----------



## Life (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe part of the gains were from the fu manchu shadow you got going on  Biceps look bigger, back looks wider and your stomach looks more narrow. How about legs? 

You're not running BCAA's before cardio? You might want to add NAC, I've had good results from it (In terms of overall health, not as a workout boost). My balls haven't gotten smaller but they ain't dropped in a while...


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 1, 2010)

Stellar results so far Kleen! Keep killing this shit!


----------



## Kleen (Sep 2, 2010)

*Day 13 Shoulder and Arms*

Wow, made it through another day! This mornings workout was a hard one. Since I moved things up I had one less day of rest in this rotation and my shoulders and arms weren???t quite fully recovered from chest and back on Tuesday however I went up in weight on everything and even where I did not match total reps I did beat my numbers in total volume. SInce the workout is not overly strength oriented and is more volume related I will continue to report on it as I did yesterday comparing total reps and volume from this week and last. Even with the lack of rest I improved on everything so I am pretty happy. I am looking good as you saw yesterday and have probably dried up just a little more since those pics were taken. 

*HS Shoulder Press* - *Wk1 *130x71=9230, *Wk2 *140x68=9520 up 290 lbs volume.
*DB Upright Rows* *Wk1 *25x40=1000, *Wk2 *30x40=1200 up 200 lbs volume
*DB Incline Curls* *Wk1 *20x73=1460, *Wk2 *22.5x74=1665 up 205 lbs volume
*DB Overhead Triceps Ext* *Wk1 *65x61=3695, *Wk2 *70x67=4690 up 995 lbs volume

Sides are still fine, no BP issues, no back pumps so far. I would say everything is going very well.





coolazice said:


> Absolutely amazing progress!!! Good job Kleen! Can't wait to see how the rest of this goes for you!


Yeah loving it so far.


Life said:


> Maybe part of the gains were from the fu manchu shadow you got going on  Biceps look bigger, back looks wider and your stomach looks more narrow. How about legs?
> 
> You're not running BCAA's before cardio? You might want to add NAC, I've had good results from it (In terms of overall health, not as a workout boost). My balls haven't gotten smaller but they ain't dropped in a while...


My legs are probably gaining more muscle than other areas. I was up almost a 1/2 inch on legs at the 1 week mark. My legs are the leanest and most striated part of my body too. I will post some pics of them this weekend. 

As far as BCAA's I take them before I workout or do moderate - high intensity cardio. If just a walk in the middle of the day no I don't take them. The Cycle Assist I am taking has a healthy dose of NAC in it, with lots of other goodies. I do think that shadow of a fu man chu might be responsible for 1/3 of my gains!  


Tim1985 said:


> Stellar results so far Kleen! Keep killing this shit!


Considered it being slaughtered!

Oh yeah, libido check!


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff Kleen and thanks my libido is now fully in check.


----------



## 2ndTim417Boy (Sep 2, 2010)

Bump the other thread I had going about the 37lb muscle gain bs...im comin this way. Nice thread you have and the pics look great. What do you plan on taking for pct and how long are you doing your cycle? I cant wait to see pics after 4 weeks. This could very well be my next choice.....


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is sounding like a very good compound.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 2, 2010)

2ndTim417Boy said:


> Bump the other thread I had going about the 37lb muscle gain bs...im comin this way. Nice thread you have and the pics look great. What do you plan on taking for pct and how long are you doing your cycle? I cant wait to see pics after 4 weeks. This could very well be my next choice.....



I have Clomid and Nolva for pct as well as Formadrol, T911, Testopro, T-Force, and TNA, all of those last ones are optional test boosters to run along with the Clomid and Nolva. I will more than likely run Formadrol and T-Force but I have a lot of options available. I think the pics at 4 weeks should be nothing less than spectacular. As long as I keep the mass monster in check I will be fine. If the mass monster makes me eat to gain weight then I will just be BIG when done. However so far I have resisted the urger to splurge and it is paying very nice dividends.


----------



## Life (Sep 2, 2010)

You think the boys will come back with just nolva and clomid? It was you that had shrunk right?


----------



## Kleen (Sep 2, 2010)

Life said:


> You think the boys will come back with just nolva and clomid?



Yeah, shouldn't be any problem. That is what a lot of people use without any issue at all. Many just one or the other but I have both on hand.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 3, 2010)

*Day 14... Are you talking to me?!?!?!*

Whoah! Alpha Male caught me by surprise last night. I was coming down my street after picking up my daughter. A guy was out kind of in the road using a blower to clean himself off or something. Well he was in between his landscaping trailer and there was another car parked on the other side of the road. It didn't leave me much room but I could get by without a problem and didn't have to blow my horn at him or anything. I slow down to like 3-5 mph to go past him and as I am pulling away I can hear him over my radio and my daughter singing, just yelling and cussing me. Mind you this is on MY street, 4 houses away from my driveway. I was going to just keep driving but I saw him flip me off. I tapped my breaks thinking about goig back there and bitch slapping him and inflating him by shoving the blower up his ass on full tilt. I let off the brakes to start going again and noticed he had already started approaching my car waiving his hands and calling me out. Typically I would have just shaken my head and driven off but A: I was pissed, B: He was approaching me trying to start something and C we were in my neighborhood and he would know where I lived anyway. I decided to tell my daughter to hold on and to watch that dog over there and let me know if it comes my way. IE look the other way Honey I don't want you to see this...

Well He was about 15 feet from my car when I stepped out and told him he needed to calm his ass down. I had my kid in the car. He said something else very agitated and I started to approach him keeping him behind the car out of my daughters line of site. I guess at some point he saw the rest of me as I rounded the car. He quickly started walking backwards with his hands held up like I had a gun on him and telling me "I am sorry man you scared the crap out of me next time honk." I told him I didn't want to scare him by honking when i didn't need to and he needed to cool his jets, and not cuss people out and come at them. I had a kid in the car and wasn't going to have him acting like that on my street. I got back in my car after ending it somewhat amicably but feeling like an idiot for letting it get as far as it did because had he not calmed down I would have just hit him if he still seemed aggressive when I got to him. I don't really do the talking a bunch of sh*t thing. That is how you get punched in the mouth. Anyway I get back in the car and drive the 4 houses down and park noticing half of my neighbors were already outside and had witnessed me about to bitch slap somebodies lawn guy. Lucky most of them know me and several of them have used me as a bouncer for there teen agers parties so seeing me in an "Enforcer role" shouldn't be that much of a surprise to anyone. 

Either way I would not have gotten as aggressive as quickly as I did if it weren't for the Super-DMZ. I have been controlling it well but man I am GAME and apparently just need something that FEELS justified to get me ready to play...


----------



## Kleen (Sep 3, 2010)

I just saw that you had edited the post yeah I have noticed a size difference in my boyz. I do a feel check on them every couple of days. They aren't that small that it is a worry. Just since I have intentionally been checking them I noticed it more quickly than most would as a random occurrence. Of course my libido is up so high I have uhm... Relieved myself more than normal recently... Wife just had a hysterectomy so that is my only option. What a waste of a crazy libido increase. I may have just over milked them...  I know TMI....


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 3, 2010)

Kleen said:


> I just saw that you had edited the post yeah I have noticed a size difference in my boyz. I do a feel check on them every couple of days. They aren't that small that it is a worry. Just since I have intentionally been checking them I noticed it more quickly than most would as a random occurrence. Of course my libido is up so high I have uhm... Relieved myself more than normal recently... Wife just had a hysterectomy so that is my only option. What a waste of a crazy libido increase. I may have just over milked them...  I know TMI....


 Can't you cause some kind of damage doing that?


----------



## Kleen (Sep 3, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Can't you cause some kind of damage doing that?



Damage from masturbation? I don't actually BEAT it.   Honestly I am not sure what you meant there. If you meant something regarding the wifes situation, I am not doing anything with her, just me and Rosie Palm. I was mentioning her situation to explain why I was having to resort to that. As far as doing testicular checks no you can't do any damage feeling them as long as you aren't squeezing the crap out of them. I am sorry just not sure what you were asking and hope I answered it with one of those.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 3, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Damage from masturbation? I don't actually BEAT it.  Honestly I am not sure what you meant there. If you meant something regarding the wifes situation, I am not doing anything with her, just me and Rosie Palm. I was mentioning her situation to explain why I was having to resort to that. As far as doing testicular checks no you can't do any damage feeling them as long as you aren't squeezing the crap out of them. I am sorry just not sure what you were asking and hope I answered it with one of those.


 . I mean masturbating with atrophied balls.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 3, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> . I mean masturbating with atrophied balls.



Well you get less out of it anyway... 

No I am pretty sure as long as they are able to fire they are okay. Hell I would think keeping them producing semen at the least is a good thing. If it hurts to bust a nut then I will know there is a problem. LOL Man I sound like I spend all my time doing it. LOL Just twice in a few days but that is still way more than normal... Now i will have to look it up to see if there is some unknown reason why that may be a problem but I don't see how it could be.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 3, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Well you get less out of it anyway...
> 
> No I am pretty sure as long as they are able to fire they are okay. Hell I would think keeping them producing semen at the least is a good thing. If it hurts to bust a nut then I will know there is a problem. LOL Man I sound like I spend all my time doing it. LOL Just twice in a few days but that is still way more than normal... Now i will have to look it up to see if there is some unknown reason why that may be a problem but I don't see how it could be.


 Lol!!! Well knowing semen is made in the balls, if you try to bust a (atrophied) nut and nothing comes out, You will know there is a problem LOL.


----------



## Life (Sep 3, 2010)

Prostrate, cowpen's glands, fructose, mucus and proteins along with sperm make up semen so that doesn't really rely on your testes. My libido has gone down but thats mostly due to an ADD/Depression pill I take, maybe a little in combination with the DMZ? Then again my girlfriend isn't around to tempt me so meh

As far as the alpha male thing goes. I don't think it makes me more prone to get into an argument. It does however make me more prone to making sure the fucking thing gets finished! though


----------



## Kleen (Sep 4, 2010)

*Day 15 Week 2 review Stats & Power Chest Back and Shoulders*

*Week 2 Review*​Well so far I am very pleased with Super-DMZ I have all but quit having any issues with sides except the threat of a back pump coming on once or twice however evasive action by changing to less lower back intensive work has been able to control it with the use of taurine. I have noticed I get more tired when I have higher carbs post workout. I lowered them a bit and have leaned out some. I am carbing up today and tomorrow so I expect a 5-10 lb jump in warer and glycogen and I will keep some of it as added mass when a lower intake again on Monday. This back and forth dieting is how I am going to continue to add mass without putting on fat. 4.5 days low intake and 2.5 days high intake. Loosely based off the Ultimate Diet 2.0 with different but similar workout plan. 

*Recovery and Strength* are definitely improving. I had some major improvements in a lot of my lifts with regards to both weight and added reps. Workouts that should have had me limping or not wanting to be touched only left me with minimal DOMS.

*Aggression *- Once again I will say there is a definite increase in aggression. I am not willing to take shit from anyone. I mean I am controlling it but I have to remind myself that my reaction is out of character for me and get back into my zone.  I think it must have actually been a guy on cycle and not SpiderMan's Uncle Ben that first said With Great Power Comes Great Responsibility. 

I have continued to lean up while adding a total of 10 lbs in 14 days so I am going to say this is a perfect compound for gaining lean mass without a bunch of water retention. Weight gain stagnated last two days due to extreme low calories but as I said will be up by 5-10 lbs by Monday with Glycogen and water from the carb load. Either way 10 lbs in two weeks while getting leaner I am very happy with this product and would recommend Super-DMZ to anyone who was willing to do what it takes to gain muscle and keep your physique looking Kleen and tight. 


*Stats*
*Weight *190 > *Wk1 *194.5 > *Wk2 *200 up 10 lbs and much leaner. 
*Thigh *24.5  >  *Wk1 *24 15/16 > Wk2 25 up 1/2 from beginning
*Waist *just above navel ??? 33   >    *Wk1 *32 ¾  >    *Wk2 *32 ¾ down ¼ inch from beginning with 10 new lbs!
*Arms *15 relaxed, 16 5/8 flexed    >    *Wk1 *15 ¼ up 1/4, flexed 16 15/16 > *Wk2 *15 3/8 flexed 17 up about 5/8 inch from start
*Chest *45 7/8    >    *Wk1 *46 3/8 > up ½ inch > *Wk2* 46 3/4 up almost an inch from beginning.


I decided to make my power workouts into 2 different workouts on the weekend. Chest Back and Shoulders on one, and Legs, Traps and Arms on the next this gives me time for 20 work sets with 2-3 minutes rest. Below is my effort today and I was very happy with it and no pain in the elbows. I was able to use my wraps nice and tight on DB Rows and it made a world of difference. 

*HS Bench*	Weights are per side and only weights counted not the 18 lbs added per side from the lever.
        115	x	5
	135	x	5
	145	x	5
	160	x	5
	165	x	4

*DB Rows* 
        100	x	5
	110	x	5
	120	x	5
	130	x	5
	140	x	6

*Smith Shoulder Press*- Only weights counted not bar bar was calibrated to 15 lbs unloaded
        140	x	5
	160	x	5
	170	x	5
	180	x	3
	160	x	4

*Chins	*
        25	x	5
	25	x	5
	35	x	4
	25	x	4





mystictrunks said:


> Lol!!! Well knowing semen is made in the balls, if you try to bust a (atrophied) nut and nothing comes out, You will know there is a problem LOL.


LOL 


Life said:


> Prostrate, cowpen's glands, fructose, mucus and proteins along with sperm make up semen so that doesn't really rely on your testes. My libido has gone down but thats mostly due to an ADD/Depression pill I take, maybe a little in combination with the DMZ? Then again my girlfriend isn't around to tempt me so meh
> 
> As far as the alpha male thing goes. I don't think it makes me more prone to get into an argument. It does however make me more prone to making sure the fucking thing gets finished! though


I know what you mean on the alpha, but I try to keep myself cool. Having the kids and wife to think about now keeps me calmer. Yeah I was thinking most of the semen came from prostate. However sperm production is definitely affected buy AAS.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 5, 2010)

*Day 16 Rest*

I didn't workout today would have just been too many days in a row. 
So the schedule will be 
*Pump/ Lactic acid training using GVT*
Mon - Chest/Back, 
Tues Quads/Hams, 
Wed Shoulders/Tris/Bis. 
Thurs Cardio> 
*Power*
Friday Chest/Back Witdh/Shoulders, Back Thick, 
Saturday Legs/Traps/Triceps/Biceps

Oh by the way I just hopped on the scale for the heck of it and 208 so far and not done carb feeding yet. When I wake up tomorrow cals will be lowered quite a bit and I will begin the depletetion workouts in the form of GVT. If the science behind the diet works as long as I keep my protein high and fat and carbs low the next few days I wont start catabolizing muscle even while burning fat preferentially for energy allowing me to burn fat and build muscle the next couple of days before gong back into a refeed on Friday.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 6, 2010)

Kleen said:


> I didn't workout today would have just been too many days in a row.
> So the schedule will be
> *Pump/ Lactic acid training using GVT*
> Mon - Chest/Back,
> ...


 

just wanna say thanks cause i am learning alot on this log . cause i am doing same thing almost as u . but thanks!


----------



## Life (Sep 6, 2010)

Kleen said:


> I didn't workout today would have just been too many days in a row.
> So the schedule will be
> *Pump/ Lactic acid training using GVT*
> Mon - Chest/Back,
> ...



I'm curious as to whether or not you'll burn some. Normally I'd say you burn some regardless of your protein/fat intake but on this DMZ shit, who knows. Do you normally workout fasted? If not consider trying it as your body will already be in "fat = energy" mode as opposed to "whatever the fuck I can get = energy" mode. You should find that you've got more energy during the workout and you'll adjust to the low carbs quicker (Following the refeed days). Thats been my experience at least.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 6, 2010)

*Day 17 Chest and Back*

Today was a great day as far as my workout went. Huge increases in overall volume and up weight on all lifts.  
HS Decline 80lbs
10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10 = 100 reps 8000 lbs volume

HS NG Rows 70lbs
10,10,10,10,10,10,8,10,9,6 = 93 reps and 6510 lbs volume

Incline Push Up 208
10,8,9 = 27 reps 5616 lbs volume
DB Pull Over 55 lbs
10,10,10 = 30 reps 1650 lbs volume


Now here is the workout from last week for a comparison
A1 - *Chest - HS Decline Press* - 70 lbs weight
10,10,10,10,10,9,9,8,9,8 *Reps 93, Volume 6510 lbs > this week weight 80, 100 Reps, Volume 8000 lbs*
A2 - *Back - HS Rows Neutral Grip* - 60 lbs
10,10,10,10,9,9,8,9,8,7 *Reps 90, Volume 5400 > this week 70 lbs, 93 reps, and 6510 volume*

B1 - *Chest - Incline DB Flyes* 30 lbs
10,10,7 *Reps 27, Volume 810*
B2 - *Back - DB Pullovers* 50 Lbs
10,10,8 *Reps 28, Volume 1400 >this week 55 lbs, 30 reps, 1650 lbs volume *


In comparing them there is no denying a definite and obvious strength increase. I went up both in weight but also reps on each exercise. I woke up tis morning did the morning download then weighed myself still sitting at a whopping 208 lbs this morning. I spilled over a bit this weekend but abs are still visible and now the caloric deficit will burn the fat before my body notices I am not over feeding it any longer. I am guessing I will stabilize around 203-205 or so by this weekend before starting to load again. 



newbie2bb said:


> just wanna say thanks cause i am learning alot on this log . cause i am doing same thing almost as u . but thanks!


Hey man happy your are here. 


Life said:


> I'm curious as to whether or not you'll burn some. Normally I'd say you burn some regardless of your protein/fat intake but on this DMZ shit, who knows. Do you normally workout fasted? If not consider trying it as your body will already be in "fat = energy" mode as opposed to "whatever the fuck I can get = energy" mode. You should find that you've got more energy during the workout and you'll adjust to the low carbs quicker (Following the refeed days). Thats been my experience at least.


You mean burn some muscle? I don't think so. I have my diet down pretty well. My body is already programmed to run on fat when I am in chill mode so I only tap into the carbs in my muscle for workouts. I am not dipping calories as low as recommended in his diet due to the DMZ. I am also not going as high calorie on the weekends as suggested in the diet. Now I will lose some muscle volume but not true sarcoplasmic thickness. I don't worry about muscle volume, that is just water and glycogen and can be adjusted in a day or two to increase or decrease size once you understand your body. That is why I am typically pretty depleted by my weekend weigh ins. However being that with this new program I will be doing a carb load on Friday and Saturday I will weigh in on Friday morning before the beginning and then again Monday morning to show the differnce the glycogen makes. I put on 8 lbs this weekend in water and glycogen and I look huge!
As far as fasted training, I do almost all of my workouts fasted. Have for a few years now. I love it now that I am used to it. I workout at 4:30 in the morning and getting up earlier than that just to eat is not going to happen.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 6, 2010)

*Here is a pic post carb load*

I was really curious to see what kind of damage the full blown carb weekend did. So I decided to take pics and see. Here is the outcome and may I say it is nothing short of surprising to me. I figured I would look softer. I definitely have a little more water but not anything bad at all.
View attachment 28043


----------



## Life (Sep 6, 2010)

lol looking good man nice mug shots


----------



## Kleen (Sep 7, 2010)

*Day 18 Holy Back Pump Bat Man!*

Okay I have to say that today I had a beast of a back pump. I took 7 grams of Taurine before bed and another 7 upon waking. I knew leg day would be hard to get through without it since this workout can inflame the back anyway even without this stuff. Well I only got through 2 sets of Romanians before the pump kicked in, and good. *I tried to move over to Leg Curls but the 9 volt battery had already been applied to my lower spine... BZZZZTTTTT, BZZZZTTTT!!!!* I pushed through for 4 more sets of hamstring curls but the pump became overbearing in that position. I started my 7th set of Leg press and man it was rough, the getting up in between the exercises had my back going nuts. I did a good 5 reps on set 7 and was like *screw this, I am done...* Then no sooner than I took my legs off the sled and *THOUGHT *about getting up that warrior came back out in me. *"Don't be a BITCH, Be a BERZERKER!"* resonated through my body and mind. I put my feet back up and told myself not only was I going to finish what I could make myself but I was going to start the set over. So I ended up with 15 reps on that set. I could not really get up and walk around as standing applied pressure to the area making it more uncomfortable. Staying seated kept me able to focus more and even though it definitely shortened my rest periods I was able to will myself through the last few sets to complete my 10. I attempted to do some leg extensions but A: my legs were toast, and B the back pump was set in deep and the angle of the machine made it pinch and twinge. 

Due to this I am going to give a shot to doing this starting with leg curls instead of Romanians on my next leg day. I am also going to take my plans for doing Rack Deads out of my power day and just go with heavy shrugs for traps. That way the only thing pushing my lower back on heavy day will be squats and that will be my last exercise. 

I lost a good bit of water already and am watching my intake it is very easy to get exicited about seeing the scale go up but I definitely want to be leaner at the end of this run as well. So far I am very pleased with the size I have gotten out of this and am ready to fine tune the cuts more. 

Oh yes I notice something last night that was interesting too me. Even thugh it had been a week since working my legs, they were so full last night when i flexed them the separation I always have was barely there, they were just unrealistically full. Honestly they felt so full they felt like they were pumped and this was prior to any training. I really feel like my legs are getting A LOT out of this run which is great.  

Now for the workout.

*Leg Press* 380 not including sled
10,10,10,10,10,10,15,10,10,10 this was a *40 lb increase* over last week and *I got 5 extra reps*. Going up again next week. 

*Romanian Dead*s 135 
10,10 back pump hit changed to Leg Curls. 
Leg Curls 95
10,10,10,10 back pump was just too much to keep walking around chose to just finish my leg presses. Will start with Leg Curls next time and see if we can cut off the Back Pump by avoiding the Romanians. 

I was doing something in getting ready in front of the mirror earlier and the way my biceps were popping up and down caught my eye. My biceps are noticeably bigger. I can't wait to see what I look like around 6%, I honestly don't see me getting below 7.5-8 on this run but I could be wrong. Volume is up on this meaning my cardio is lagging a bit but will increase during PCT when I go back to a 3 day a week lifting schedule. However if not just dumping rain I intend to go for my walk at lunch today anyway even if raining. So long as not storming. I may also add in cardio on the elliptical tonight if I can't get out for my walk. 

Sleep was not good last night. I just had a hard time sleeping and found myself very restless. I maybe got 2.5-3 hours of sleep. That is going tomake for a very tired low carb day today...



Life said:


> lol looking good man nice mug shots


I don't exactly look like a happy go lucky fella there do I? LOL


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry Kleen been without internet and phone for 5 days because a line was down and phone company took 5 days to attach it back to the house. Those back pumps suk. Keep taking the taurine maybe some bananas and increase water intake even more than you are currently. Your pics in this thread look awesome bro great work


----------



## Kleen (Sep 8, 2010)

*Day 19 cardio done weights tonight.*

I just got back from doing my walk/cardio. I changed my path this time to walking where I know more hills are and then turning around at the end of the hills doubling back to the start, and then back through the hills again that way I increase the resistance. I had a little bit of burning sensation in the calves by the end of it. I am not sure if that was a pump trying to come on or just from my legs and calves being tired. Either way I have an azzload of taurine so I am going to start taking 10 grams a day 5 at night and 5 when I wake. No need to allow it to become an issue when I have the support supps on hand. I am also going to start to supplement potassium as well, or have a banana post workout.  

On another note my legs are so full right now. I was feeling the muscle in them yesterday and it is dense and hard even relaxed. I haven't weighed in since Monday and I am itching to do so but will wait for Friday before I begin to carb up. I am going to work out tonight but will more than likely not do the entire 8 sets on each for shoulders and arms. I will more likely hit about 5 sets per exercise since I will only have a day and a half to recover instead of 2 days before my next workout and it will be a heavy one so I need to be recovered. Main focus tonight will be shoulders getting probably 8-10 sets then maybe 5 sets on triceps and 5 sets on biceps, slightly more weight just to make sure I tax them good but not too much that way fully recovered for Friday morning when I blast them.



workingatit43 said:


> Sorry Kleen been without internet and phone for 5 days because a line was down and phone company took 5 days to attach it back to the house. Those back pumps suk. Keep taking the taurine maybe some bananas and increase water intake even more than you are currently. Your pics in this thread look awesome bro great work



I agree I think I let my water intake dip unintentionally on Monday and I know I only got in a little over a gallon yesterday... UGH! My fault there. Got distracted and just forgot to force myself to drink even when not thirsty. When trying to drink over a gallon a day it takes attention to do so and not depending on a thirst, when trying to get close to 2 gallons a day you have to be militant about it. I also had a stomach bug, or ate something bad that made ingesting much of anything well undesirable. Felt like nothing was going past my stomach, it would hit there and just sit. It all came out yesterday though.... Thanks for the reminder on the water intake though, and yeah I am upping my taurine intake as well as potassium.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2010)

Kleen said:


> I just got back from doing my walk/cardio. I changed my path this time to walking where I know more hills are and then turning around at the end of the hills doubling back to the start, and then back through the hills again that way I increase the resistance. I had a little bit of burning sensation in the calves by the end of it. I am not sure if that was a pump trying to come on or just from my legs and calves being tired.


 Believe it or not I actually got an insane pump in my calves the other day just walking from my car to class which is only about 2 blocks. By the time I got there I could barely walk. It was ridiculous.


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 8, 2010)

unreal results bro! seriously,my mind is blown.Obviously it is all due to your hard work,however w the help of the dmz it's crazy! you are more into your run then mine,however Im liking it a lot! 


 slight lethargy nothing crazy though.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 8, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Believe it or not I actually got an insane pump in my calves the other day just walking from my car to class which is only about 2 blocks. By the time I got there I could barely walk. It was ridiculous.



I had it bad like that with my epistane and furazadrol run. I couldn't walk anywhere, no cardio at all, ended up not being able to do anything with my legs due to back pumps which was finally why I had to quit. I was doing everything by the book too. High water intake all the support supps. This compound is treating my *MUCH *better. Even the back pump from yesterday morning was very minor, a little grimacing in pain but could work through it. The first time it was unbearable though. I could not work through it then, it brought tears to my eyes. It was the kind of pain that makes you angry because there is nothing else you can do about it. Nothing like that this time. It still sucked mind you but not what I was dealing with before that made me quit my original cycle. The calve thing today wasn't too bad considering I did 3 miles of walking up and down hills and didn't drink enough water yesterday.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 8, 2010)

IronPotato said:


> unreal results bro! seriously,my mind is blown.Obviously it is all due to your hard work,however w the help of the dmz it's crazy! you are more into your run then mine,however Im liking it a lot!
> 
> 
> slight lethargy nothing crazy though.



Thanks man! Yeah day 19, those last pics were after major carb load and I was depleted when I started this run but at that point I was up 18 lbs. I will say a good bit of that weight was glycogen but I did weigh in depleted before the carb load and was 200 so a guaranteed 10 lbs of muscle there and that was at 14 days.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 9, 2010)

Kleen said:


> I just got back from doing my walk/cardio. I changed my path this time to walking where I know more hills are and then turning around at the end of the hills doubling back to the start, and then back through the hills again that way I increase the resistance. I had a little bit of burning sensation in the calves by the end of it. I am not sure if that was a pump trying to come on or just from my legs and calves being tired. Either way I have an azzload of taurine so I am going to start taking 10 grams a day 5 at night and 5 when I wake. No need to allow it to become an issue when I have the support supps on hand. I am also going to start to supplement potassium as well, or have a banana post workout.
> 
> On another note my legs are so full right now. I was feeling the muscle in them yesterday and it is dense and hard even relaxed. I haven't weighed in since Monday and I am itching to do so but will wait for Friday before I begin to carb up. I am going to work out tonight but will more than likely not do the entire 8 sets on each for shoulders and arms. I will more likely hit about 5 sets per exercise since I will only have a day and a half to recover instead of 2 days before my next workout and it will be a heavy one so I need to be recovered. Main focus tonight will be shoulders getting probably 8-10 sets then maybe 5 sets on triceps and 5 sets on biceps, slightly more weight just to make sure I tax them good but not too much that way fully recovered for Friday morning when I blast them.
> 
> ...



Yeah I try to get 1.5 gallons a day and it is a chore at times to do so.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 9, 2010)

*Day 19 Shoulders N Arms, Day 20 cardio*

*Cybex Shoulder Press Neutral Grip*- 140x15, 140x15, 170x18 5 wide grip then switched back to neutral did 13, 170x10 = Volume 8960 lbs
*DB Shoulder Press* - 45x14, 45x10, 45x10 = Volume 1530
*DB Uprights* 40x15,  45x15, 45x13 = Volume 1725

*HS Preacher Curls* - 45x15, 90x9,70x9,45x10 = Volume 2565
*Dips BW =202 or more*, BWx25, +45x15, +45x10, BWx15 = Volume 14255

Day 20 Cardio Elliptical 505 calories.  

Sides, not too bad but I have chosen to increase my milk thistle dose as a preventative measure. This morning I weighed in depleted and was 203.5 and am leaner. I took the day off to hang with the wife and decided to go ahead and carb up a little early and may just stop Sunday morning instead of Sunday night. I might take a picture of myself tomorrow to show mid carb up and then Sunday to see where I am at at my peak glycogen concentration. Sorry to be short but today is my wife???s day as she has said, and I am giving her my attention.  You all have a great evening.




workingatit43 said:


> Yeah I try to get 1.5 gallons a day and it is a chore at times to do so.



Yeah that is my goal and had been pretty good hitting it. I am back on it now.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 21 Power Chest, Back and Shoulders*

Well today I had to work Chest, Back Thickness, Shoulders and Back Width. I kind of tweaked my shoulder doing something this week or the heavy rows last weekend. Not sure but I decided to still go heavier than earlier in the week but also to keep the 4-0-2 tempo just lower reps to 5 and do 5x5 for each exercise. Letting the slow tempo limit my weights for me. I made it through the workout with out too much issue. The rows got me a little so I am thinking that is what tweaked my shoulder. Depending on how things feel this weeks is if I will try another heavy attempt next week or stick with this method. No injuring myself is most important here I have put on a lot of muscle and losing it by getting injured in the end is not an option. 


*4-0-2 tempo*
*HS Upright Bench* - 70x5, 90x5, 115x5, 120x5, 120x3 tempo made this feel nice and heavy. On top of that this upright one is a lot harder than the HS Horizontal press. I guess you can use more of your body like a regular bench on the horizontal. 
*HS Rows 1 arm at a time* - 70x5, 90x5, 100x5, 105x5, 105x5 - I felt these in my shoulder it is on that back side. I will have to watch this and maybe not go to crazy next week we will see if still hurting at all.
*HS Shoulder Press* - Machine version.. 90x5, 110x5, 120x5, 130x5, 140x3 - I just kept moving up the weights were not quite accurate in my opinion so I just recorded them anyway and will use it again next week so I have a good comparison. 
*Neutral Grip Lat Pull downs* - 110x5, 150x5, 170x5, 190x5, 210x5 Even though my shoulder would tweak as i reached up to grab the handles it was not causing any pain when pulling so I just kept moving up the ladder. I barely got that last set completed. 

I did not weigh in or take pics today but I am easily up around 208 again. I expect to be 210-212 when done with this carb load. I am trying to decided if I want to have an extra day at maintenence for more size or just cut back down a day early and have one more day of dieting before the end of the run. I think I may go with a maintenance calorie day Sunday to with 200-250 grams carbs just to help with extra recovery. We are rounding up on the end of this run before we know it. I have noticed some increased sides recently, nothing bad but blood pressure has elevated to 136/83 not too bad but still not as good as normal. I am watching my eyes for color changes they don't seem as bright white but not yellow so I am not sure if there is anything going on there or not but it is why I decided to increase my support supps, and specifically liver supps. SO I started adding an extra 500 mg of Milk thistle and I am also adding in more prostate support. My prostate is a little enlarged I think, reason I say that is I have had the old man peeing a few times. You know slower to start longer to stop. Nothing crazy but when paying attention it is enough to take note of. I am watching everything extremely close and may or may not be being over cautious but it is my health I am taking care of here so might as well be vigilant.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 10, 2010)

Pumps are not as bad I take it?


----------



## Kleen (Sep 11, 2010)

*Week 3 Review - Power - Traps, Triceps, Biceps, Quads*

Alright I don’t have too much time but am going to do my best on a review and then post up my workout. 

*Week 3 Review*​*Alpha Male / Aggression* - I have definitely noticed an increased aggression and alpha male feeling. Nothing out of control just quicker trigger. Simple just choose not to pull it at all, but still hard at times.

*Muscle Building* - Super-DMZ has really surprised me here, I am only eating for bulk 3 days a week and dieting the fat off the other 4 and I have put on a lot of muscle. As of right now in my carb up I am 210, and I am continuing on through tomorrow just not as intensely.  I want to get a whole 4 days higher cals in which is why still going through tomorrow. Then I will burn it down and see where I am on the end of the run. I was 203.5 before starting my carb up and looking rather lean that was 13.5 lbs gained by day 19 in a depleted state, and much leaner than in the beginning. If new to the log I really only count my depleted weight as muscle gain since I was depleted  the day I started that is the only way to get an accurate comparison. Which is why you don’t see me stating I have put on 20 lbs even though I am currently 20 lbs heavier than the day I started. I have been packing on the muscle during the weekends refeeds so I think I can probably expect another 3-4 lbs out of this week If I can pull off 205 and looking as lean as I was Thursday Morning I will be ecstatic.  

*Recovery* -  This has been stellar, DOMS have been just in teasing doses when I thought for sure they would be at there worst. 

*Strength* -  Strength from the beginning is just going up, up, up. I have seen a lot of strength in all lifts. 

*Sides* - Going into this I knew it was harsh and have been taking the precautions needed with the product. However I have still experienced mild sides and some back pumps. Slightly elevated blood pressure in the presence of BP support supps. I am not saying this to shed a negative light but a realistic light on what you can expect the further you get into this. I have also noticed I am not having as many movements recently. A little dry down there, and this has caused some indigestion issues but I don’t know if this is related to the product or something else. Just worth mentioning. Another thing I have noticed is my joints are dryer due to the lack of estrogen. I would recommend upping the dose of support supps starting in the 3rd week since I noticed a slight discoloration of the eye that subsided with increasing my dose of milk thistle by 500 mg a day and taking the 3rd BP supp a day as was recommended on the bottle. 

*Beginning Stats​*My beginning Stats as of 8-21-10
BW 190 – Have been carb depleting for over a week and lost 5 lbs of water and glycogen....

*Thigh* 24.5
*Waist just above navel* – 33
*Arms* 15 relaxed, 16 5/8 flexed
Chest 45 7/8

*Current Stats​*As of this morning 9-11-10 I was 206.5 lbs after waking. Had stomach issues and carb load was not as aggressive picked up the pace today. 210 at time of typing this. The measurements were taken this morning at 206.5

*Body Weight* 206.5
*Thigh *25 3/8 up almost an inch!
*Waist just above navel* - 33 1/3 1/3 inch increase - not to bad for being up 16.5 lbs from first measurement.
*Arms *relaxed 15 3/4 up 3/4 inch, Flexed 17 3/8 up 3/4 inch Nice!!!!
*Chest* 47.5 up 1.5 inches - I have been working on lower lats and lower chest as a focus and you can see it is really working the combination of growth there has added the most all together. However it is where a good bit of the size came on. The underside of my chest is much thicker from the declines.


Okay the workout, I was trying to keep from going too heavy so I did a 3-0-1 tempo with the 5x5 scheme. My shoulder is a little upset with me now so I am gonna have to watch it.

*Tempo 3-0-1*
*Flite Shrug machine* - 55x5, 70x5, 80x5, 85x5, 87.5x5, weight is per side, this machine is awesome it is like doing cable shrugs but on something similar to a hammer strength machine. However the angle of the weight makes it feel so much heavier than what you have on the bar and it pulls apart as it goes down so you are fighting laterally as well as horizontally. Awesome machine. At this tempo my grip failed on the last set on rep 4 but I immediately re-gripped and got number 5.

*Close Grip Bench* - 135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 235x5 these felt great but a small tweak in the shoulder a few times. Will ice it tonight. 

*Oly Curls* - 95x5, 95x5, 95x5, 85x5,  65x5 as you can tell my biceps were toast the negatives always kick the crap out of them.

*Squats* - 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 315x5, 325x5 Close stance squats heals about 10-12 inches apart below parallel. These were work, that slow tempo at that weight was punishment. I also had to shake off a back pump that tried to sneak up but I kept the bulk of it at bay and then did abs in the sauna, 150 crunches 50 with knees up 50 legs straight out with pelvis curled up, and 50 with them splayed out like frog legs.


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 11, 2010)

Damn Dude your a Beast!!!


----------



## Kleen (Sep 13, 2010)

*Day 24 I think I have extra pills....*

I think I have some extra pills. I counted them and I had like 20 left yesterday and that was the end of day 23. I know I started at 1 pill but that was only for 1 day as far as I remember and I am relatively sure I did not skip any days so I will consider myself lucky. I am trying to decided if I should just increase dose on a few workout days or just take for an extra day or two. I will probably just take for an extra day or two.

I had a great workout this morning but my shoulder needed my attention so I lowered volume slightly and added in a few angles to alleviate some of the stress on the shoulder. Not the typical GVT but I kept the tempos and just changes the exercises once it was obvious that I needed to to keep my shoulder from becoming aggravated. 

*HS Decline Benc*h - 90x10,10,10,10,10,10
*HS Rows* - 80x10,10,10,10 shoulder started in 45x10, 45x10

*HS Incline Press* 75x10, 75x10, 85x10, 85x10
*HS High Row* - 60x10, 70x10, 80x10, 80x10

I decided I didn't really need to do too much else just take it easy on the shoulder. I had a great pump and had put in a lot of effort already. Tomorrow I am going to hit legs and am contemplating just doing cardio Wed, and Thursday saving myself for Friday and Saturdays heavier lifts. I don't think it would hurt my shoulders nor arms to do without that one workout. I may just do some quick pump work and then do cardio on Wednesday, we shall see. 

On a bulking note. I did the extra day of bulking and ended up weighing in at 212 this morning before eating or drinking anything. I was definitely a little spilled over and now it is time for the Kleen up. I am hoping that I can clean all of this up and see some gains from the extra day in caloric surplus when done. 




maniac0614 said:


> Damn Dude your a Beast!!!


Thanks Man I am giving it hell!


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 14, 2010)

Better to have too many than be short.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 14, 2010)

*Day 25 Leg Day*

I had a beast of a workout this morning. I have lowered volume on a few things this week just because my body asked me to and I am listening. We are finishing up here this week and my body is over all the volume I have been throwing at it. I can not wait for some lower volume higher intensity lifting. Next week Chris... next week!

*Leg Press* - 405 weights only feet low on platform, IE... heels at bottom, legs going WAY beyond 90 degrees at bottome of movement. As a matter of fact I hit 90 degrees at about 1/2 -2/3 of the way down. Very quad intensive.
10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 - Set 1-5 alternated with Leg Curls, Set 6-9 alternated w/ Leg Extensions- Holy crap man! I will say it was only sheer determination and speeding up some of the reps that got me through this at 10 reps all the way until the end. By the end of the 3rd set my quads were burning a little bit. Once I started Leg Extensions the leg press got A LOT harder and about the 8th set I dropped about a second off of the negative portion only doing about 3 second negatives, and exploding out of the bottom. I also had to rest pause a little to get to 10 reps on sets 7-10. I never put the weight down but held at a lock out for a feww seconds then pushed once more, repeat through the end of the set. I had to laugh there were times i was audibly grunting, once a yell, and I even think there was a time or two that I may have whimpered in the middle of my set trying to get the job done while trying not to yell at the same time. By the way for a point of reference this was 25 lbs heavier than last weeks entry, and 40500 total lbs volume compared to 39900 last week.  

*Leg Curls* 85x10 5 sets. These got pretty rough, I had to change over on set 3 to a different machine as someone hopped on the one I was using while I did leg press. The new machine was actually better and 85 felt heavier. I barely got to 10 on set 3-5 and once again did some rest pausing to get that.

*Leg Extensions* 130x5>90x6, 90x8, 70x6, 50x8 I over estimated what I had in the tank on the 130 and got 5 then immediately dropped to 90 and got 6. From that point on I failed to get my 10 reps. I just could not do it even with the rest pausing. Doing these super set style with the Leg press was just fuggin beastly!!! On top of that it made the leg press so much harder. 

Strength is still improving and I am as big as a house. However I am getting the Pumps in this final week. I got one at the end of my workout today, I was finishing up but it was a good one. I just went into the sauna and set with my feet up for a few minutes and it went away. Yesterday during my lunch walk. I started getting some calve cramps oh about 1/3 mile into my 3 mile walk. They gradually got worse with every step. To the point on SEVERAL occasions I thought to myself I would really be wise to turn back now since this is getting worse. I was at about 1/2 mile when the thoughts of turning back started. Some reason I just kept moving forward like a drone with no other reason in life but to complete my walk.  Although once I hit the point of no return, and started walking back it was no longer a decision but something I HAD to do to get back to the office. I gotta tell you i thought about emailing the boss and telling him I would be back from lunch a bit late so I could stop and let them calm down a bit. The pump was more in my tibial muscle than in my calve. The muscle in front that is used to flex the foot upwards, and it was getting pretty damn horrible. I realized at a few points I was biting down on my cheeks inside my mouth to distract myself from my calves. I will say that is one of those tests you put yourself through knowing it is gonna get worse than you bargained for and there is nothing you can do about it. I will be going out to see if I can deal with it again today... Hopefully the extra taurine and potassium will keep it at bay. I was working at flushing water so electrolytes were probably off from the jump. Either way this is the last week and I have to get this last bulk session off of me for my final pics so I can see what I have truly gained in a depleted state. So not doing cardio to avoid pumps is just not an option at this point. I have to remeber during the pain. I CHOSE THIS, NOW SUCK IT UP AND DO THE DAMN THANG!!!

*Speaking of PCT and Sides...* As much as I gained off of the 1st and second week and where my testes were at the end of week 2 I think this would be a great product to run for 2 week stints. You get some good size out of it but the balls are not totally shut down at that point. An abrupt PCT and a good booster like maybe TCF-1 could put you right back to normal in 2 weeks. Then you could wait a month and repeat. Seems there would be less trouble with sides this way. Also spreading your gains out so as to not be so obvious to others.


Okay, I just got back from my walk and I did not get the same pumps I got yesterday. I took extra taurine, and potassium today after my lift and it seemed to replenish me enough to make it through my cardio at lunch.


----------



## Life (Sep 14, 2010)

Low sodium could be effecting the cramping?


----------



## Kleen (Sep 14, 2010)

I actually get in quite a bit of sodium in my diet. They aren't really cramps though. A cramp is a much different kind of pain. These pumps have an electric feel to the pain I guess would be kind of a way to describe them. Like if electrical shock is what is making the muscle tighten up and not just a cramp. I used to play with my Mom's tens unit and crank it up to see how much I could handle. Don't ask. LOL This feels like that but your not in control of the on off switch. When that got too much you could just turn it of this just keeps getting worse until it starts to get better.


----------



## Life (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah I've had those before too, in my calves. I know what muscle you're talking about, I can't ever "sit" on my knees and stretch my foot out, that muscle starts freaking out on me.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 14, 2010)

Life said:


> Yeah I've had those before too, in my calves. I know what muscle you're talking about, I can't ever "sit" on my knees and stretch my foot out, that muscle starts freaking out on me.


 
superdrol makes me were I can't even do cardio because the calve pumps are so bad!


----------



## Life (Sep 14, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> superdrol makes me were I can't even do cardio because the calve pumps are so bad!



Yeah it seems like its either backs or calves or both for most people. Thanks for the rep by the way  Some regular Gatorade always helped me.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 15, 2010)

*Day 26 Ouch that shoulder...*

Well I think I tweaked my shoulder pretty good with my heavy rows last weekend. That is going to make it hard to increase intensity during my PCT. I can do it, just have to change up some exercises and be careful. I think I will do HS High Rows, and maybe dead lifts for back thickness. I don't think I should be doing any heavy rowing for at least 2 weeks. I am taking ibuprofen and all the goodies I have so we shall see. I don't think I tore anything just inflamed it pretty bad. My other non problematic shoulder has even been bitching so I think it has more to do with really dry joints. Total lack of Estro will do that to you. Only thing of concern is that well I wont be seeing much improvement in that area until post pct when I am not taking any SERMS or other things that lower estrogen. 

I have leaned back up a good bit but my lack of regular bowel movements has me a little thick in the waste even though abs are more prominent. Is that TMI? I hope not because it has to do with the cycle. This is not typically an issue for me. So it has to do with either Super DMZ, or all the support supps, or more than likely a mixture. 

As far as this morning went I did 4 sets of curls and triceps extensions in a superset fashion in the cable crossover station just to get a pump in my arms then I did cardio 451 cals on the elliptical. After that it was abs time!



Life said:


> Yeah I've had those before too, in my calves. I know what muscle you're talking about, I can't ever "sit" on my knees and stretch my foot out, that muscle starts freaking out on me.


Yeah that's the one. 


legendkiller85 said:


> superdrol makes me were I can't even do cardio because the calve pumps are so bad!


Yeah, I have been forcing the issue, increasing taurine even pre cardio and taking 90 mg potassium 2 times a day.


Life said:


> Yeah it seems like its either backs or calves or both for most people. Thanks for the rep by the way  Some regular Gatorade always helped me.


I have had some back pumps too but nothing I haven't been able to handle yet. I was lucky yesterday that the back pump started on my last couple of sets and the bulk came after my last set so it was not a workout stopper. Had the potential though if I had not been done.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 15, 2010)

Damn bro sorry to hear about the shoulder.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! I can't believe it I am so pissed. I had a 17 page log at AM on this and they deleted the entire thing because I won it over here... NICE! I lost all that info that was in my responses and what not. At least I save my normal log entries but all my responses and answers to questions all gone! Ugh!


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I hate those cocksuckers @ AM!  They're totally out of line over there. I know a few cats here love that site but its like walking on eggshells when you post there.
> 
> Looking BIG from the last pics on previous page btw.
> 
> ...


 What have you tried/done in PCT to keep strength up/cortisol down?


----------



## Life (Sep 15, 2010)

What do your macros look like kleen? Any idea?


----------



## Kleen (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I hate those cocksuckers @ AM!  They're totally out of line over there. I know a few cats here love that site but its like walking on eggshells when you post there.
> 
> Looking BIG from the last pics on previous page btw.
> 
> ...


Yes I am honestly considering going to my doctor for a blood test after this and trying to get on TRT while my levels are low. I will need a new doctor though the one I go to is very straight laced. Anyone know any cool Houston doctors? 


Life said:


> What do your macros look like kleen? Any idea?


Macros are 250 grams protein + BC/EAAs, and about 65-75 grams of fats. I am not counting carbs just what I get in my almonds, greens and a grapefruit a day during the carb depletion days which are Mon - Thursday. Then 250 grams protein + BC/EAAs 1000 grams carbs first 24 hours of carb up from Friday to Saturday morning, with lower fats. Saturday 250 grams protein + BC/EAAs, 600 grams carbs and lower fats, Sunday is 200-250 grams of carbs same protein and moderate fats. Saturday and Sunday are kind of free days. I still have to push the carbs on Saturday but Sunday is typically a normal eating day. If I feel I am gaining dirty weight I lower fat intake on the weekend. Typically though when not ON I do not go crazy on the weekend. I also eat higher fats during the week to keep calories up a bit more. So that looks more like a 45P, 20-25C and 30-35F ratio with most of the carbs being fibrous and typically in form of greens or legume with a 50 gram shot of carbs post workout typically a cup of ground up oats from the coffee grinder.


Richard Gears said:


> Well, using ephedrine because (on paper at least) its anti-catabolic.
> 
> But it seems stims in general raise cortisol, so its counterproductive. Im dragging ass without stims during pct. I use minimal stims on cycle. I dont need it. Im always energetic.
> 
> ...



I agree that if possible TRT would be the way to go if planning on many more cycles. I don't know how much bigger I want to get and or how many cycles is would take. I really want to be around 200 in the 5-6% range is my ideal. For now at least.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 16, 2010)

*Day 27, No workout just a few update pics.*

View attachment 28107






View attachment 28108


----------



## Life (Sep 16, 2010)

Traps look bigger, chest looks better and overall your abs look tighter. Nice job man. Much more symmetrical.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't believe *A*ss to* M*outh .com deleted that thread! Bull shit man


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 16, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Thanks! I can't believe it I am so pissed. I had a 17 page log at AM on this and they deleted the entire thing because I won it over here... NICE! I lost all that info that was in my responses and what not. At least I save my normal log entries but all my responses and answers to questions all gone! Ugh!





Now that SUKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kleen (Sep 16, 2010)

Life said:


> Traps look bigger, chest looks better and overall your abs look tighter. Nice job man. Much more symmetrical.


Thanks Man! 


Tim1985 said:


> Can't believe *A*ss to* M*outh .com deleted that thread! Bull shit man


Yeah, I wasn't happy but it is what it is... It is kind of like going to an older club there. You go not because the club kicks ass but because it used to, but now all your friends are there so that is where you go regularly... Have been over here more often lately though.


workingatit43 said:


> Now that SUKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah it is frustrating. Well after logging my PCT over there I am probably going to take a long hiatus from logging. At least there. I am supposed to be running some CEL stuff for my PCT if things go the way they are planned but after that... I just don't know.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 16, 2010)

*Got some not so great news need to stop this run a few days short.*

Well guys talk about things coming together when you NEED them too. I wanted to stop this and start PCT but didn't have the stuff yet the order was taking forever. I ordered more YESTERDAY guess what I have in my hands now. Said order. That is a 1 day turn around you can not beat that. It was supposed to be a 30 day run, but I was just told that my wife and son have elevated liver values so they just had to have blood work and get tested for infections. There may be an infection in the household causing the elevated levels so now it is pretty important that I stop this now in case I get whatever is causing their issue. I can't have this and an infection hitting my liver at one time. 

Either way me going in and getting tested now is just going to bring back negative liver values anyway so waiting for the results of their test to see if there is an infection or just medication causing it in them. My son has to get his liver checked every 3 months from being on adderal and my wife just had all her bloods done after her surgery so we shall see.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I tried to keep protein high. So i would eat a lot and slam shakes. But the inevitable weight gain would occur. (Fat)
> 
> Ive tried things like herbal cortisol support blends, they sucked and do nothing.
> 
> ...


 I don't get it man. How do you go fr 230 to 170? Did you stop eating enough? Did you not train as heavy? WTF?


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 18, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Well guys talk about things coming together when you NEED them too. I wanted to stop this and start PCT but didn't have the stuff yet the order was taking forever. I ordered more YESTERDAY guess what I have in my hands now. Said order. That is a 1 day turn around you can not beat that. It was supposed to be a 30 day run, but I was just told that my wife and son have elevated liver values so they just had to have blood work and get tested for infections. There may be an infection in the household causing the elevated levels so now it is pretty important that I stop this now in case I get whatever is causing their issue. I can't have this and an infection hitting my liver at one time.
> 
> Either way me going in and getting tested now is just going to bring back negative liver values anyway so waiting for the results of their test to see if there is an infection or just medication causing it in them. My son has to get his liver checked every 3 months from being on adderal and my wife just had all her bloods done after her surgery so we shall see.



I hope it all goes well Kleen.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 20, 2010)

*Good news, and final reviews.*

Good news everyone the wife got her tests back Hepatitis negative so I don't have to fear for my liver health. I already started my PCT and am going to use the few caps I have left to jump start an HDrol run later. Not really a lot of extra kick, but beats not using it. Well once I depleted everything back down as low as I could I was at 204.5 lbs and looking much leaner. I gained a total of 14.5 lbs on moderate caloric intake. 

*Mass *- I give this an A+ here. I put on 14.5 lbs of weight while becoming much leaner while eating just about maintenance. 

*Recovery *- I did some workouts i expected to really have me in a lot of pain regarding DOMS and only got a slight tease of any DOMS at all. This product made recovery a non-issue. 

*Strength *- Although I was not trying to get stronger perse I definitely had an assload of strength increase and it was evident every time I picked up the weights. Jumps in over all volume were amazing.

*Dryness *- I had no issue with a Wet look, the compound along with lower carb eating kept me nice and dry. Not holding on to water just for the sake of it. 

Size - I gained almost and inch on my legs, and arms, a little over an inch on my chest measurement while keeping my waist basically the same size. I think there was a 1/3 inch increase there but abs look better too. 

*Sides *- Were about what they were expected to be. I had some issues with BP but handled them through extra support supps. Liver function may have taken a slight hit going by a slightly lighter stool color and lack of regular movements. I looked these up and they are sides of the liver bile ducts not working efficiently. I have increased movements this weekend and color is getting darker again so the lack of Super  DMZ is loosening things back up. I would recommend using all your support supps and loading on them before using this product. After that I would expect some back pumps, in the 3rd week and beyond. I know a lot of guys chose to run this at 30 mg but I had a great run at 20 mg a day. I am not overly sure that 30 MG would have given me any better benefits but I am sure it would have increased my sides. 

*All in all I give Super-DMZ a nice big fat A.* I would give it an A+ but sides and health must be considered. For what I gained off of it, the sides were only enough to take the + off not lower it down to a B. 

This is comparison from beginning and end.
View attachment 28120




Other pics taken at end. 
View attachment 28121





View attachment 28122


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great job Kleen. Looking good and a great log!!!


----------



## coolazice (Sep 21, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Good news everyone the wife got her tests back Hepatitis negative so I don't have to fear for my liver health. I already started my PCT and am going to use the few caps I have left to jump start an HDrol run later. Not really a lot of extra kick, but beats not using it. Well once I depleted everything back down as low as I could I was at 204.5 lbs and looking much leaner. I gained a total of 14.5 lbs on moderate caloric intake.
> 
> *Mass *- I give this an A+ here. I put on 14.5 lbs of weight while becoming much leaner while eating just about maintenance.
> 
> ...


 
It's been a great log and your progress has been nothing short of amazing! I will definitely be watching how you handle PCT. Good work bro! Ever wonder how many people have or will buy Super-DMZ after this log? lol... plenty I'm sure!


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 22, 2010)

coolazice said:


> It's been a great log and your progress has been nothing short of amazing! I will definitely be watching how you handle PCT. Good work bro! Ever wonder how many people have or will buy Super-DMZ after this log? lol... plenty I'm sure!



Got me interested and I was one who would never go near a SD product but this does not seem to have the very harsh sides of SD.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 27, 2010)

coolazice said:


> It's been a great log and your progress has been nothing short of amazing! I will definitely be watching how you handle PCT. Good work bro! Ever wonder how many people have or will buy Super-DMZ after this log? lol... plenty I'm sure!


 I really don't think about it too often I would be happier just knowing that somebody read this log and tried some of the methods used here due to the success of the log. I am as detailed as possible to try to leave a road map to follow for myself and others.


workingatit43 said:


> Got me interested and I was one who would never go near a SD product but this does not seem to have the very harsh sides of SD.


 Yeah honestly I would probably run this again if I got the urge to get even bigger very quickly. I say right now I may not run it again but that is because I am quite close to my goals and another month long run of this would shoot me beyond what I want to achieve. As far as sides I didn't have anything severe enough really to detour me and I was LOOKING for sides. Some back/calve pumps but not too bad. Mild constipation, corrected with magnesium to get a little fluid into the intestines.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 27, 2010)

*PCT 10 days in.*

I haven't been logging my PCT here, but have been using a SERM at 100mg for first 7 days and 50mg for remainder of PCT. 

Also taking CEL PCT Assist 2 times a day, LG's Formadrol at night in a 4,3,2,1 dose going down 1 cap weekly. 

So here is a synopsis of what I have done the past 10 days in PCT other than that. I have increased carbs a little last week to keep myscles full of glycogen, I feel this is the best way to have some protein sparing action. Insulin is the only anabolic hormone I have any control over right now so I am using it to my advantage. However after loading up a bit this weekend I am taking a 3-4 day Kleen up period. My testes have already increased in size considerably so I feel I am producing at least enough test to maintain me for 3-4 days of low carb eating. A week of higher caloric intake should prime me to only lose fat these next few days. Like I said in the beginning I don't plan on losing my muscle over dieting but I don't plan on losing my conditioning just to keep the scale consistent. 

Either way I am up at *209* this morning and my abs look like they did at the begining of this run. I am going to just eat like I did on cycle this week and let the fat and water fall off then carb up again this weekend. I will however still do about 75-100 gram of carbs on training days right after the workout. After that back to low carb. So this weeks carb intake will look like this. Monday 25-50, Tuesday 100, Wednesday 25-50, Thursday 100, Friday 50, Saturday 1000, Sunday 200-250 there is a very good chance I will start my carb up Friday afternoon and if so it will be Friday 400, Saturday 600, and Sunday 200-250 or if I actually move my workout it will be Workout Friday morning then carb up 1000, Saturday 300, Sunday 200 either way as you can see carb cycling is going to be what keeps me in check. I will do this this week and if I feel I am cleaned up enough I will eat a little bigger next week again. I know I can not eat in Surplus longer than 2 weeks without gaining fat so that is my plan to arrange things around the waistline. I have a good feeling that once I settle into a lean weight it will be about 202-204 which will be excellent and not any significant loss from the end of the run.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great job Kleen!!!


----------



## Fanboy (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice log, I just started on my Super DMZ, Im pretty stoked on it


----------

